# Curly Cedar Bowl



## Twig Man (Nov 17, 2015)

This is a very old piece of cedar that was recovered from the intercostal waterway of amelia island florida. It took several months to complete. It took a ton of epoxy to keep it together and about a quart of tung oil and about two weeks of sanding 40 grit to 800 grit

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 17, 2015)

That is a beauty. Looks like it was worth it all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 18, 2015)

That rock John! The finish like glass. You had to have put a ton of time in sanding that beast - but it definitely was worth the time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Jaw dropping awesome.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 18, 2015)

This work of art is for sale (at what I consider a wholesale price) here is the link:

http://woodbarter.com/threads/carved-cedar-bowl.24311/


(John is it cedar or cypress? Looks like curly cedar to me)


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 18, 2015)

Kevin it is curly cedar that was recovered from the intercostal water way of amelia island florida. And kevin it is 50.00 off what I was asking for it on my site.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

Twig Man said:


> Kevin it is curly cedar



Okay I will fix your title. 

$250 is a steal.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Twig Man (Nov 19, 2015)

No I was asking 350.00 It is 300.00 It is still a steal for what I have in it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2015)

Oops sorry about that. Yes I agree thre's a ton of work in that bowl.


----------



## woodnutz (Dec 17, 2015)

beautiful piece. The best cedar I've ever gotten came out of the river don't know why that is.


----------

